# New member from the cotswolds



## tanc (Jul 5, 2016)

Hello.

I just posted a thread here, most of that should probably have gone in this post.

Anyway... just getting in to coffee. Just bought my first espresso machine (a Sage dual temp pro) and have been reading these forums for a while so thought I should sign up!

I live just down the road from Cirencester and have heard good things about Rave Coffee there, so will be popping in to get some at my first opportunity, so welcome any recommendations! Until I get the grinder situation sorted (see post linked above) I'll be relying on pre-ground coffee! :/


----------



## adz313 (Apr 13, 2016)

Welcome!

My neck of the woods too!

i'm not as far down the machine purchase road as you, but the below thread seems a strong starting point.

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?21528-Upgraditus

The Mignon you're currently considering seems a popular choice for the price, and considering the small footprint is probably going to be my decision.

The Sage grinder appears to be ok, and obviously ties in nicely with the machine you've bought, but Mignon is considered of better quality.

Second hand you can start looking at Mazzer SJ Grinders for about what you're looking to spend, but they're bigger.

Good luck!


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Welcome tanc

There seems to be a few of us in the Ciren area. I'm up the road in Frampton Mansell.

Rave are highly recommended and always happy to chat coffee (unless it is one of the mad times on a Saturday morning when you might have to be patient!).

Their Columbian San Pascual was very popular with the LSOL club earlier this year. Their Signature blend is a very forgiving starter if you are looking for an all-rounder for espresso based drinks.

Have fun with your Sage machine and good luck with the grinder hunt. The two biggest differences that you will ever notice are 1) the day that you start buying freshly roasted beans rather than supermarket stuff and 2) when you start grinding aforementioned beans as and when you need them.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Indeed, welcome!

I'm in North Swindon, so just up the road too - and can give another recommendation for Rave. Great guys, good coffee and you can't really go wrong if/when you get a half-decent grinder and can grind Rave beans for your Duo Temp to produce very drinkable espresso.

An SJ is certainly a good starting point, and the route that many people take - you should be able to get a reasonably good one within budget. As Nick says, freshly roasted decent beans that have been freshly ground will produce coffee a million miles away from what you're currently drinking now - so get both sorted as a priority. Many people (myself included) will tell you that the grinder is more important than the espresso machine.... something that most people new to coffee will often completely ignore - but it's completely true. Garbage in, garbage out...

Anyway, enjoy your coffee journey - as your wallet certainly won't.


----------



## ShortShots (Oct 2, 2013)

Come on by anytime (except the aforementioned saturday mornings - bit of a gamble who's working and not busy), always happy to talk coffee, show you round the roastery etc


----------



## tanc (Jul 5, 2016)

Cool - thanks. Lots to digest here!

I will certainly be popping in @ShortShots and as I work from home, as long as I can negotiate use of the car from my wife (e.g I don't tell her it's going to end up costing money) , I should be able to avoid peak times!


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Hi @tanc and welcome

Am a bit furhter north and on the coat tails of cotswolds, but +1 on the rave and advice re grinding / grinders, will make a big change.

A visit to Rave shouldn't cost you too much though as they very reasonable for quality coffee, not had a duff one from them yet and had plenty outstanding ones too.

John


----------

